# Best Car crates



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there-
So I drive a Nissan Pathfinder 2010, the more boxy edition. I have 2 plastic kennels that we use for traveling. This past weekend we were returning from vacation and were rear ended at a dead stop and the other vehicle was traveling at least 60mph. Luckily the tow package behind my car saved most of the damage. 
The dogs are ok, Jasmine's crate was backed up against the back hatch and she had a couple cuts, nothing major and Titan's crate was further up towards the passenger door so he is fine. 
But I'm wondering if there is anything better out there that would be more sustainable. 
My fear is that if this were to happen again, with a bigger vehicle (we were hit by a Kia Soul) if the damage would have been worse and if so, the crate would be crushed.
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I think Vario Cages were designed for that purpose. I believe there is also a plastic one but I can't remember the name.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Check out the facebook group Dog Sport Vehicle Ideas and Set Ups


Ruff Tough Kennels (RTK) are the plastic crates that are a bit heavier duty and many use for their cars. Also Variocage, trans k9 boxes, and various other companies will fabricate aluminum or steel custom crates.


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with Gunner Kennels? I think these are at the top of my list right now, but I do need to do a little more research. https://www.gunnerkennels.com/store/category/kennels

I like the Variocages, but don't have a hatchback setup; I'm using a truck. I would prefer to find crates that I could fit back to back in the backseat area (I have a crew cab), but I do have a cap on the bed so it's not out of the question to setup crates back there. I would just prefer to have the dogs in the air conditioning with me. Right now I have a barrier behind the front seat, which won't be much protection in a crash-it's just to keep the dogs from jumping up front with me. I'd like to invest in something safer, plus maybe keep the dog hair and mud to a minimum!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Della Luna said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Gunner Kennels? I think these are at the top of my list right now, but I do need to do a little more research. https://www.gunnerkennels.com/store/category/kennels
> 
> I like the Variocages, but don't have a hatchback setup; I'm using a truck. I would prefer to find crates that I could fit back to back in the backseat area (I have a crew cab), but I do have a cap on the bed so it's not out of the question to setup crates back there. I would just prefer to have the dogs in the air conditioning with me. Right now I have a barrier behind the front seat, which won't be much protection in a crash-it's just to keep the dogs from jumping up front with me. I'd like to invest in something safer, plus maybe keep the dog hair and mud to a minimum!


Could add an AC unit to the cap. Put crates in the cab.


----------



## dogloveuk345 (Sep 13, 2016)

We like the Impact Case Collapsible Crate.. a bit pricey but it really is a premium built crate


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm looking at buying variocage. Should I wait until Black Friday or cyber Monday?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

You can usually get the variocage at a 10% discount from the main retailers. You could just call and ask them. I don't think they would be major players in black friday. 

I like mine quite well. If you have a bigger car, the Gunner crates are highly rated in crash tests as well. They would not work well in my Subaru however.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

DutchKarin said:


> You can usually get the variocage at a 10% discount from the main retailers. You could just call and ask them. I don't think they would be major players in black friday.
> 
> I like mine quite well. If you have a bigger car, the Gunner crates are highly rated in crash tests as well. They would not work well in my Subaru however.


I have a Honda van. What size would an 80 lb. GSD use for a variocage? What size in Gunner crate?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

For an 80 lb dog you would want the large Gunner. I almost thought the intermediate was just a wee bit small for my 65 lb Dutch. So I would go large for sure. The variocage has a lot of options. You could go with a XL single or probably a large double. Look here at the various dimensions. 

https://mimvariocage.com/product/mim-variocage-single/


----------

